# Wifi Slow Cooker



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

More cooking gear from this year's CES. This time from Belkin with a "web-of-things" slow cooker.

http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/5/5271792/belkin-wemo-smart-slow-cooker Basically, you get an app that lets you control, on/off, hi/low settings remotely. I can actually see some use in this, not just whiz bang electric silliness.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Very cool I will immediately buy some, I am WiFi distance from my kitchen almost 24/7. Makes me want to do this to my convection oven though. It must be do-able...

edit. seems like you would need a way to know the convection oven had ignited...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think it's more that you can control the cooker from anywhere you have internet access via the app. As it's on your home network.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

They also announced the new iPot, which is a smart Bluetooth pressure cooker. Interesting....

http://reviews.cnet.com/specialty-appliances/instant-pot/4505-17885_7-35833939.html





  








2Z9A9284_610x416.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jan 8, 2014


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

A little OT maybe but just curious, how does the food get itself out of your fridge and into your convection oven?  is there an app for that too?  What's next, kitchen robots that do all of our peeling and slicing and dicing? Then what, the shopping too? It's not that i dislike or dismiss the new wave of our food future and in fact i embrace most of it and find it fascinating,but sometimes i think that all of this technology just keeps removing us further and further from human contact, the human touch, and ultimately from our food. Of further distancing us from the simple tactile pleasure of touching our food. I STILL don't even really get the whole sous vide thing,but that's just me and a whole other subject.... 

joey


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

beastmasterflex said:


> Makes me want to do this to my convection oven though. It must be do-able...
> 
> edit. seems like you would need a way to know the convection oven had ignited...


Dacor has a line with an Android tablet/control that could do this. Way expensive. http://www.androidcentral.com/hands-second-gen-android-oven


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

durangojo said:


> A little OT maybe but just curious, how does the food get itself out of your fridge and into your convection oven? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif is there an app for that too? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif What's next, kitchen robots that do all of our peeling and slicing and dicing? Then what, the shopping too? It's not that i dislike or dismiss the new wave of our food future and in fact i embrace most of it and find it fascinating,but sometimes i think that all of this technology just keeps removing us further and further from human contact and the human touch, and ultimately from our food. I STILL don't even really get the whole sous vide thing,but that's just me...... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif
> 
> joey


But isn't it more fun to swipe and tap a handheld touch screen that you are holding 4 feet from the device and that sports a photograph of your dog as a background than to simply press a button right on the device? And to show it off in front of all your friends? I feel like we've made much progress here!! j/k

Seriously though, I can't wait to be able to use my cell phone to "ask" my fridge how much milk/eggs/butter/jam is left when I'm shopping. That would actually be helpful... rather than buying something I already have too much of, or forgetting to buy something I'm out of.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

FF,
That's what lists are for!!!!! 

joey


----------

